# What size hides for a 3ft snake?



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm looking at hides for my soon to be hognose, but as I haven't met her yet (and she's a fully grown 3ft snake) I don't know what sort of sizes to go for. 
Does anyone have any advice?

Please and thank you :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

They should be just big enough for the snake to sit in when coiled. It makes them feel more secure. When it comes you will be able to make the decision, empty packaging boxes with an entrance hole cut in are an easy, cheap hide. Although they don't look great, but then you can buy some or make better looking ones when you want.


----------



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

I use one like this for my 3 ft corn
Large Cave Hideout by Exo Terra | Pets at Home


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

keep her on aspen and she wont need a hide she will burrow


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

See the '_cave_' in the bottom viv?










It's a hanging basket liner, all natural non-toxic materials, and they cost me.... wait for it.... £1, from the Pound Shop. Cut a doorway out, simples. Strangely strong as well, supports the weight of my 2 year old boa, and the equivalent Exo-Terra is actually a bit smaller, and around £20.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

sharpstrain said:


> keep her on aspen and she wont need a hide she will burrow


That depends how deep the aspen is. I like to add hides in even if I use a burrowing substrate but I guess that is my preference.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 16, 2011)

Just remember this is only a 3 foot hognose i would say this will be big enough Exo Terra Reptile Cave Medium - Surrey Pet Supplies if not the next size up will do but i doubt it my nearly 4 foot long corn still fit's in one of these.


----------



## lewilew (Jul 5, 2012)

mstypical said:


> See the '_cave_' in the bottom viv?
> 
> image
> 
> It's a hanging basket liner, all natural non-toxic materials, and they cost me.... wait for it.... £1, from the Pound Shop. Cut a doorway out, simples. Strangely strong as well, supports the weight of my 2 year old boa, and the equivalent Exo-Terra is actually a bit smaller, and around £20.


Thats genius pound shop for me tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lewilew said:


> Thats genius pound shop for me tomorrow :2thumb:


I wish I could take the credit... I was looking for dog beds, it was the hubbys idea :no1:


----------



## lewilew (Jul 5, 2012)

mstypical said:


> I wish I could take the credit... I was looking for dog beds, it was the hubbys idea :no1:


Shhhh you could have taken all the credit for that then lol. By the way can I just say thanks you've given me great advice in the past whilst I was deciding on what snake to get. I've successfully become a snake owner and in fact I was a bit naughty and got a boa and a royal ooops. I'll be posting some pics soon once they're settled so brace yourself for more noob questions :blush: Sorry op for hijacking your thread slightly!


----------



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

the other thing you could do is go to Screwfix and get
FloPlast Soil Pipe Single Socket Grey 110mm x 1m | Screwfix.com
Cut it in half and you got a cold and warm hide


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lewilew said:


> Shhhh you could have taken all the credit for that then lol. By the way can I just say thanks you've given me great advice in the past whilst I was deciding on what snake to get. I've successfully become a snake owner and in fact I was a bit naughty and got a boa and a royal ooops. I'll be posting some pics soon once they're settled so brace yourself for more noob questions :blush: Sorry op for hijacking your thread slightly!


 
Awww, I don't remember exactly what I said but thanks :blush:

I do try and help people with 'real' advice, not something spouted from a caresheet, and if I don't know enough about something to comment I just won't :lol2: Yes i'm afraid I need to see pics asap or bad things will happen


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Awww, I don't remember exactly what I said but thanks :blush:
> 
> *I do try and help people with 'real' advice, not something spouted from a caresheet, and if I don't know enough about something to comment I just won't* :lol2: Yes i'm afraid I need to see pics asap or bad things will happen


That's absolutely the best way to do it. Too many people just re-gurgitate info.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

NickBenger said:


> That's absolutely the best way to do it. Too many people just re-gurgitate info.


Yep, and won't admit when they've got something wrong too. I always tell people when i've made mistakes if it's relevant, might stop them making the same ones needlessly :2thumb:


----------



## lewilew (Jul 5, 2012)

There seems to be a core of users on here who are really well informed and readily give good advice without making a newbie feel completely stupid and embarrassed. It is thanks to these people that I am now a proud owner of two wonderful new snakes. RFUK is a fantastic resource and without it i would have been lost.


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

*3ft snake*



Fuzzybear said:


> Just remember this is only a 3 foot hognose i would say this will be big enough Exo Terra Reptile Cave Medium - Surrey Pet Supplies if not the next size up will do but i doubt it my nearly 4 foot long corn still fit's in one of these.


Ive never had a hoggie but if its 3ft will it even be able to squeeze in a medium hide ? , i only ask becouse my 3ft jungle would never fit .


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

claireleone said:


> Ive never had a hoggie but if its 3ft will it even be able to squeeze in a medium hide ? , i only ask becouse my 3ft jungle would never fit .


I'm pretty sure they've got reeeeally slender bodies. However, i'd still go with the hanging basket liner, cheap and cheerful :no1:


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the links and advice guys! 
I've now got her in nice setup with a few different sized hides to give her some options. She seems pretty happy with it all.


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

large exo terra cave would be fine for a 3 foot snake:2thumb:


----------

